# What scope to get for a .243



## PabloM (Feb 8, 2005)

*What brand would you go for in a 3.5-10x50 scope?*​
Simmons28.00%Nikon1144.00%Leupold1248.00%


----------



## PabloM (Feb 8, 2005)

Please help decide. I'm new to the deer hunting and it's better to ask those who really know instead of having to buy 2 or 3 scopes before getting the one that will stay woth you on many hunts for several years. A 30-06 might come in a cople of years, but for now I'm starting with the .243.

Thanks!!


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

There are many things to consider when purchasing a riflescope. Leupold is an excellent brand and has an outstanding warranty. Kahles is another riflescope manufacturer that stands behind it's products 100%. I would pick between these two brands if you have the money to spend on one. The reason that I pick these two brands are that they are guaranteed to be clear, and I have never seen one that isn't, and the field of view and collection of light is greater than brands like Bushnell and Simmons. 
I don't mean to dissuade you from purchasing one of these brands, but in my experience they have been sub-par compared to the aformentioned. 
Also, you may want to check out a Burris. They have some new scopes out and from what I have been told rank next to the Leupold in terms of clarity and light collection. Hope this helps and enjoy.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Of the 3 you had listed I voted for Leupold. But I would recommend that you also look at Sightron's SII line, very nice scopes for the money and IMHO every bit as good as Leupold when it comes to quality.

huntin1


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Weaver Grandslam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Win Model 70 .243 topped with a 3-9X40 Nikon Buckmasters scope. I use it for coyotes and for the local blacktail deer here in north california. I has served me for many years and is still clear and on target. The Leupolds are also very good scopes and have a well respected reputation in the word of optics.


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

I voted for the nikon but I would prefer a *Swift* scope.
Very nice scopes. Great prices


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Burris 3X9 Fullfield


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

A person needs to buy what they can afford. Personally I have no love for Simmons- edge to edge clarity is poor. The Nikon Buckmaster is comprable to a VX II Leupold for clarity and adjustment is more positive. The Bushnell Elite 4200 2.5x10 is one of the best scopes for the $ and it is every bit as good as a VXIII Leupold. Burris Fullfield II are very good for the money also. The biggest thing in favor of a Leupold is their SERVICE. No other company in the industry offers the quality/speed of customer service.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I bought a Sightron SII based on Huntin1's recommendation. I am very pleased. The quality is first rate and they have the same warranty as Burris/Leupold. Any problems and they'll give you another right over the counter. They can be had on Ebay fairly reasonable.

[siteimg]602[/siteimg]

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a Nikon Monarch. This is one of their betters copes and still the adjustments are poor. They say 1/8 inch clicks, but it is more like 3/16. When you use the adjustments you will shoot over everything beyond 300 yards. I gave up and put white tape around the elevation turret. I then marked it off 100 to 400 yards in blue ink, 500 and 600 yards in red ink for the second rotation of the turret, and 700 and 800 in black.

For the most bang for your buck go with Sightron like Robert and Hunt1 suggested. I have a $1000 Leupold on my 300 mag that I replaced with a Sightron. The Sightron outshoots my Leupold, and Leupold makes Nikon and Simmons look silly.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Leupold VIII of course. It will work well on any gun you choose. Whatever brand you choose, make sure they are good optics and that you'll be able to see in low light!


----------



## PabloM (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all of your comments. I think I leaning towards the Leupold VXIII 4.5-14X50 I think that that could be a scoupe that can serve extrmely well over the years and I get a full warranty for it here in Mexico. I was considering nikon, but Plainsman makes a very good and objective point.


----------



## James B (Feb 10, 2005)

Simmons Aetec. I have used them for years. IMO nothing can touch them for giving you the most scope for your dollar. I would go with a varmit power as thats what the 243 is best used for.


----------



## PabloM (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks James, I'll have to go to take a second look at the simmons counter and especially the aetec you are talking about.

Thanks all for your comments!!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Buy a Leupold!*; a 3x9x40mm is perfect for the 243 Winchester.

*The 243 Winchester is a perfect duel purpose cartridge capable of humanly harvesting any deer sized game down to varmints with the correct shot placement and bullet selection.*


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

A CHEAP SCOPE ON A GOOD RIFLE WILL STILL SHOOT LIKE A CHEAP SCOPE. BUY CHEAP BUY TWICE.


----------

